# PC startet nachts von selbst



## voklpa (6. September 2007)

Hallo,

mein Rechner startet nachts seit einigen Tagen von selbst. Ich schalte ihn jeden Abend aus, habe auch schon überprüft ob er nicht aus Versehen einen Neustart macht. Er ist aber defintiv aus. Morgens wenn ich zurück komme läuft er dann aber wieder. Betriebssystem ist Fedora Core 6.
Mein erster Gedanke war natürlich WOL, allerdings hab ich das sowohl im Betriebssystem als auch im BIOS deaktiviert.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich ihn einmal absichtlich über nacht laufen lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es seitdem so ist. Außerdem fällt mir auch kein Grund ein was es damit zu tun haben könnte, aber vielleicht weiß hier im Forum ja jemand rat.

Also, hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte. Sonst bleibt mir ja nur die Möglichkeit ihn jeden abend vom Strom zu nehmen....

Grüße
voklpa


----------



## AndreG (6. September 2007)

Moin,

Schau mal im Bios nach, ob Wake up on PCI oder Modem alles aus ist. Schau ob nach ob du nicht ne Zeit eingetragen hast, um die er hochfahren soll.

Mfg Andre.


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. September 2007)

Es wäre trotzdem sinnvoll, den Rechner nachts vom Strom zu nehmen. Dein Geldbeutel und die Umwelt werdens dir danken


----------



## PC Heini (6. September 2007)

Dieses Problem besteht auch in anderen Foren. Da half meistens ein Biosupdate. Was es wirklich war, hat bis Heute noch niemabd rausgefunden.


----------



## voklpa (7. September 2007)

Also Wake up on PCI oder Modem wird gar nicht unterstützt.

BIOS-Update wird wohl der nächste Schritt sein, allerdings muss ich erst nachfragen, da es sich nicht um meinen privaten Rechner handelt.

Besten Dank erstmal allen!


----------



## voklpa (12. September 2007)

Also gestern habe ich ein BIOS-Update gemacht. Leider war der Rechner heute morgen wieder an - hat also auch nix gebracht.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## PC Heini (12. September 2007)

Dann bleibt nur noch der Vorschlag von Alex Duschek übrig. Via Steckerleiste mit Schalter. Kostet ein paar Euros. Der Rechner ist somit komplett vom Stromnetz getrennt und kann auch nicht mehr starten. Vlt. kommt nach einiger Zeit ne Meldung, die in etwa so lauten könnte; " ... der Start oder Updateprozess um xxyy Uhr konnte nicht durchgeführt werden. " Somit findet man ev. das aufrufende Programm heraus und kann weitere Schritte unternehmen.


----------



## voklpa (18. September 2007)

Also ich habe nun auf Idee eines Freundes mal alle Kabel bis auf das Stromkabel abgesteckt, nach dem ich den PC ausgeschaltet hatte, um auszuschließen das von Tastatur/Maus/Netzwerk/sonstwas ein Impuls kommt der den Rechner startet. Heut morgen lief das Ding aber wieder, muss also wohl am Strom liegen oder was internes sein, wobei es dann ja eigtl. nur im BIOS sein könnte. Und das habe ich schon zum xten mal durchsucht.

Für heute nacht steht nun noch der nächste Test an. Der Rechner hängt jetzt an ner anderen Steckdose, evtl. könnte es nämlich an Spannungsschwankungen im Stromnetz liegen. Das meinten zumindest ein paar kluge Köpfe die mich noch beraten haben. Ich werde also auch das noch versuchen. Wenn es nichts bringt gebe ich auf und der Strom kommt nachts weg.


----------



## derpfaff (18. September 2007)

Hm... Wenn es tatsächlich Spannungsschwankungen sind, dann sind sie aber in der ganzen Wohnung anzutreffen, oder? Da macht der Wechsel der Steckdose wenig Sinn. Und wieso tritt dieses Phänomen nur des Nachts auf?
Wo steht der Rechner? Im Büro? Kannst du prüfen, wann genau der Rechner startet? Also mittels Software, die mitschreibt wenn der Rechner läuft (Autostart oder so).
Ein anderer Gedanke: Schonmal an einen Streich von einer anderen Person gedacht?

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. September 2007)

man kann im Bios einstellen was nach einem Stromausfall passieren soll:
neustarten oder ausbleiben.

natürlich wird bei dir nich jede nacht ein stromausfall sein...(würdest du ja sicherlich auch bemerkt haben)
aber evtl hat dein Netzteil oder das Kabel zwischen netzteil und steckdose einen weg...(oder auch die steckdose)

was natürlich nocht nicht erklären würde warum dies nur nachts passiert..

hast du evtl ne katze oder so die sich vielleicht gerne wenn du schlafen gehst an den warmen tower legt und wenn se nachts aufsteht am kabel wackelt?

...kreative theorie.... ich weiß..
aber möglich ^^


----------



## Matze (18. September 2007)

Hi,

Ich glaube nicht das es an einer Katze liegt. Bei ner Freundin von mir ist das auch schon mal vorgekommen, weshalt sie Nachts einen totalen Schreck bekommen hat. Komischerweiße war dies aber das einzige mal...


----------



## Kranetierli (18. September 2007)

Vielleicht startet ein geplanter Task den Rechner in der Nacht? Oder die Updates werden in der Nacht automatisch installiert?


----------



## TheShihan (18. September 2007)

er hat schon geschrieben, dass es auch nur vorkommt wenn nur das Stromkabel drin ist, also denke ich, dass es nicht an einem Auto-Update liegt (WOL, Magic Packet).

Hatte so ein Problem auch mal, da hat wirklich die USB-Maus dafür gesorgt, dass der Rechnet wieder bootet. Aber ich nehme an, auch die hast du dann ausgesteckt?

Startet der Rechner denn immer um die selbe Zeit neu?


----------



## Kranetierli (18. September 2007)

TheShihan hat gesagt.:


> er hat schon geschrieben, dass es auch nur vorkommt wenn nur das Stromkabel drin ist, also denke ich, dass es nicht an einem Auto-Update liegt (WOL, Magic Packet).
> 
> Hatte so ein Problem auch mal, da hat wirklich die USB-Maus dafür gesorgt, dass der Rechnet wieder bootet. Aber ich nehme an, auch die hast du dann ausgesteckt?
> 
> Startet der Rechner denn immer um die selbe Zeit neu?




Wie soll der Task starten wenn das Stromkabel nicht drin ist?

Schöner Abend noch


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. September 2007)

Also ein geplanter Task vom lokalen PC kanns nicht sein weil der den PC nicht booten kann wenn dieser aus ist. WOL kann es nicht sein. Bleibt nur noch die Theorie mit dem Stromausfall. Es gibt PCs, die sofort anfangen zu booten wenn der Strom wieder da ist. Normal kann man das wie oben schon erwähnt im BIOS einstellen. Sprich: Deine Firma hat eine Zeitschaltuhr o.ä. laufen, die Nachts den Strom abschaltet um Standby-Kosten zu sparen. Und wenn der Strom wieder da ist bootet dein Rechner automatisch. Um zu prüfen wann Windows bootet kannst du mal die Logs von Windows bemühen. Dort müsste das drin stehen. Wo genau weiß ich jetzt nciht weil ich kein Windows zum nachschauen hier hab.


----------



## PC Heini (18. September 2007)

Hätte da noch eine böse Theorie; Gates spioniert unsere PCs jede Minute aus. Wieso nicht auch die Biosprogrammierer? Woher sollten die wissen, wie sie ihre Biosse anpassen sollten?


----------



## voklpa (18. September 2007)

Also, da der Rechner in der Arbeit steht, schließe ich Katze, Stromausfall und bösen Streich aus. Wenn die Zimmerpflanzen kein Eigenleben entwickelt haben, kann ich Knopf-Drücken, Kabelwackeln und so also ausschließen.

Tagsüber läuft der Rechner normalerweise den ganzen Tag, bis ich heim gehe. Das mit der Uhrzeit sollte ich vielleicht nochmal in Angriff nehmen, wird ja irgendwo ne Log-Datei geben, wo das drinsteht. Allerdings hab ich Fedora 6 - kein Windows.

Das mit der BIOS-Eigenschaft nach Stromausfall hab ich auch schon auf "stay off" (oder so ähnlich) gestellt, bzw. es war schon so eingestellt.

Heute Nacht läuft ja noch der Steckdosen-Wechsel-Test, wobei ich auch nicht glaube, dass der was bringt. Ich hatte übrigens wirklich alles an Kabeln bis auf das Stromkabel ausgesteckt, also auch USB-Maus.

Danke soweit, ich werde morgen früh nochmal berichten.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (18. September 2007)

Andere freuen sich, wenn sie ihren Rechner morgens schön sauber hochgefahren vorfinden 

Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung von Hardware, aber das BIOS läuft doch mit irgendso ner Batterie, stimmts? Die könntest du ja mal rausnehmen und schauen, ob der PC immer noch angeht. Wobei es da aber mehrere Probleme geben könnte, bei denen mir jetzt sicher mein Nachposter sagen kann, was - bzw ob etwas - zutrifft:
Entweder der PC kann ohne BIOS überhaupt nicht starten (also noch nichtmal angehen),
der PC geht ohne BIOS an, fährt sich aber wieder runter, wenn der PC nicht starten kann,
Man kann die Batterie nicht rausnehmen,
Es gibt gar keine Batterie,
... 


Naja, ich denke mal das 1. wird zutreffen, soweit ich weiß, ist das BIOS doch die Schnittstelle zwischen Soft und -Hardware? Und ohne sowas kann das System ja nicht funktionieren.
Naja, einen Vorschlag ist's aber wert und besser als der mit der Katze ist er allemale


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. September 2007)

Naja.Das Bios enthält die Anweisungen den PC hochzufahren. Zum Booten selbst ist die Batterie vollkommen unerheblich, da sie nur dazu dient, dass das Bios weiterhin Strom erhält. Also die Einstellungen erhalten bleiben und die Uhr weiter tickt.

Bei Fedora dürfte es sogar leichter sein die Log zu finden und die Angaben in selbiger dürften nicht so kryptisch sein wie bei MS.
Wahrscheinlich finden sich alle Einträge die du brauchst in /var/log/syslog


----------



## Matze (19. September 2007)

@Irgendjemand_1
Die Bios Batterie ist nur dazu da, um die Bios einstellungen zu speichern. Wenn man diese länger als 20 Sekunden rausnimt, dann ist das Bios wieder in der Default einstellung.


Wie alt ist den der PC bei dem das auftritt?


----------



## voklpa (19. September 2007)

So, also in der /var/log/secure bin ich fündig geworden. Als erster Eintrag steht da bei jedem Tag:
 Server listening on :: port 22 und das immer um 02:23 (und ein paar Sekunden)

Da Port 22 ja für den Service SSH ist, hat es vll irgendwas damit zu tun. Jetzt frage ich mich was da passiert, wenn doch das Betriebssystem aus ist und alle Kabel abgezogen. "Listened" dann meine NIC jede Nacht auf den SSH-Port und startet deswegen den Rechner? Kann doch aber auch nicht sein, weil die NIC ja gar nicht mit IP und Ports arbeitet, oder? Wo ist jetzt der Denkfehler und vorallem wie geh ich das jetzt am geschicktesten an?


----------



## voklpa (19. September 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wie alt ist den der PC bei dem das auftritt?



Ca. 6 Monate


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. September 2007)

Schau mal in den anderen Logs was du dort um die Zeit herum findest... so +/- 2 Minuten


----------



## TheShihan (19. September 2007)

voklpa hat gesagt.:


> So, also in der /var/log/secure bin ich fündig geworden. Als erster Eintrag steht da bei jedem Tag:
> Server listening on :: port 22 und das immer um 02:23 (und ein paar Sekunden)
> 
> Da Port 22 ja für den Service SSH ist, hat es vll irgendwas damit zu tun. Jetzt frage ich mich was da passiert, wenn doch das Betriebssystem aus ist und alle Kabel abgezogen. "Listened" dann meine NIC jede Nacht auf den SSH-Port und startet deswegen den Rechner? Kann doch aber auch nicht sein, weil die NIC ja gar nicht mit IP und Ports arbeitet, oder? Wo ist jetzt der Denkfehler und vorallem wie geh ich das jetzt am geschicktesten an?



mit "alle Kabel aus" hast du aber schon auch das Netzwerkkabel gemeint, oder? Ich meine jetzt nicht wegen IP, Port oder SSH sondern eben wegen WOL und so Geschichten, vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Installations-Server der um diese Zeit alle Kisten bootet die nicht an sind, um die neusten Windows Patches draufzuklatschen (jaaaa bei BSD wird das schwer, ich weiss).


----------



## voklpa (20. September 2007)

1. Ja, mit alle Kabel meine ich wirklich alle außer das Stromkabel
2. Kein Windows, sondern Fedora Core 6

3. Ich hab noch was in der /var/log/messages gefunden, das sind hier mal der letzte Eintrag eines Tages und der erste in der darauffolgenden Nacht:

Sep 17 17:28:05 localhost exiting on signal 15
Sep 18 02:23:19 localhost syslogd 1.4.1: restart.


----------



## voklpa (20. September 2007)

So, in /var/log/cron findet sich dieses hier:

Sep 19 02:23:39 localhost crond[2687]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0) 

Ein Cronjob der den Rechner startet? Oder einfach nur der start des crond weil der Rechner hochfährt


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (20. September 2007)

Sieht wohl nach nem Cronjob aus^^
Oder is im BIOS eine der WakeUp-Funktionen on!?


----------

